# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Ανακατασκευή τηλεόρασης Samsung 2033HD

## angel_grig

Βαζω το θέμα στις πρόχειρες κατασκευές ,και εαν θέλουν οι mods το μεταφέρουν αλλού.

Αφορα την ανακατασκευη της τηλεορασης μου αλλα μπορει να χρησιμευσει σε οποιονδηποτε με τηλεοραση που εχει χαλασμενη main/t con κλπ που δεν μπορει να βρει ανταλλακτικα ή εαν η αγορα τους ειναι ασύμφορη.
Τα υλικα που θα χρειαστουμε ειναι τα εξης:
α)lvds controller-προτεινω απο εδω 


β)πληκτρολογιο για τον controller δηλ αυτο
γ)Ccfl inverter εφ οσον η τηλεοραση δεν ειναι led)
δ)αποκωδικοποιητη (εγω χρησιμοποιησα τον F&U MPF3465H)
ε)το κυκλωμα απο εδω ,που χρησιμοποιει τον PIC 12F629 ή τον 12F675 (ή παιρνουμε ετοιμη την πλακετα απο εδω)
ζ)2 τροφοδοτικα 12βολτ ενα με 4Α και ενα μικροτερο (εγω εβαλα ενα με 1Α)
Η φιλοσοφια της κατασκευης ειναι να φτιαξουμε την τηλεοραση ετσι ωστε α)να λαμβανει τα καναλια της digea και β)ο χειρισμος να γινεται με ενα τηλεχειριστηριο.

O κινεζικος controller εχει μονο αναλογικο tuner αρα θελουμε και εναν αποκωδικοποιητη...επομενως αυτο που πρεπει να λυσουμε ειναι πως θα ανοιγουν και οι 2 συσκευες μας με 1 τηλεχειριστηριο...εδω δινει την λυση η πλακετα με τον PIC.Προγραμματιζουμε λοιπον την πλακετα μας με το πληκτρο on/off απο το τηλεχειριστηριο του αποκωδικοποιητη.

Ετσι μολις το πατησουμε στο τηλεκοντρολ,ο PIC ανοιγει το ρελε και δινει ρευμα στην πλακετα του κινεζοcontroller και στον αποκωδικοποιητη.Κατοπιν αφου κραταμε το τηλεκοντρολ του  αποκωδικοποιητη στα χερια μας μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε  καναλι,να ανεβαζουμε/κατεβασουμε την ενταση κλπ.Οταν ξαναπατησουμε το on/off στο τηλεχειριστηριο του αποκωδικοποιητη,τοτε ο pic κλεινει το ρελε,οποτε δεν τροφοδοτουνται με ρευμα ο κινεζοcontroller και ο αποκωδικοποιητης και ετσι η τηλεοραση μας κλεινει. Το μονο που μενει σε stand by ειναι η πλακετα με τον pic.

Για να λειτουργησει το παραπανω θα πρεπει ο αποκωδικοποιητης μας *μολις δεχεται ρευμα να ανοιγει και να μην μπαινει σε κατασταση stand by*.Για να δουμε εαν συμβαινει αυτο,οταν λειτουργει απλα τον βγαζουμε απο την πριζα.Εαν μολις το ξαναβαλουμε ανοιξει και δεν μπει σε stand by τοτε μπορουμε να τον χρησιμοποιησουμε. :Wink: 

Βαζω μερικες photos




Περιγραφη:
1)εισοδος 220 βολτ
2)τροφοδοτικο 12v 1A για πλακετα με pic
3)πλακετα on/off με pic
4)τροφοδοτικο 12v 4A για κινεζοcontroller
5)κινεζοcontroller
6)αποκωδικοποιητης



H τηλεοραση πισω απο το πανελ...φαινεται το Inverter ,καθως και τα καλωδια που χρησιμοποιησα για να επεκτεινω τα πολυ κοντα καλωδια των κινεζων...

Ακολουθει το πισω μερος της τηλεορασης...

Πριν...



Mετα...




Οπως βλεπετε το τελικο αποτελεσμα βγηκε παρα πολυ καλο,και η μονη "παραφωνια" ειναι το hdmi καλωδιο που συνδεει τον κινεζοκοντρολερ με τον αποκωδικοποιητη.
Η εισοδος των 220 βολτ παρεμεινε στην παλια της θεση οπως επισης και η εισοδος της κεραιας ,ενω οι τρυπες για την στηριξη της τηλεορασης στον τοιχο χρησιμευσαν για να περασει το δεματικο που στηριζει τα τροφοδοτικα :Biggrin: 
Στο μπροστινο μερος εγινε μια τρυπα για το ir receiver της πλακετας On/off με τον pic,ενω το ir receiver και το led λειτουργιας της κινεζοπλακετας (που πλεον ειναι και το ενδεικτικο on της τηλεορασης ) ταιριαξαν μια χαρα στην θεση που υπηρχε το οriginal ενδεικτικο Led

----------


## angel_grig

Μερικες φωτογραφιες ακομη..

Το πισω μερος απο πιο κοντα..







Στο δεξι μερος της τηλεορασης τα κουμπια ελεγχουν τον κινεζο κοντρολερ και ετσι μπορουμε να αλλαξουμε εισοδο,volume κλπ
Επειδη η θηλυκη συγκατοικος του σπιτιου μου εξαφανισε τα original κουμπια εβαλα αυτα που ηρθαν "κουτι"!

H τηλεοραση εν λειτουργια...

----------

